# Welche Gabel fürs LSD



## Eleven (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da mir meine Marzocchi MX Comp (105) mittlerweile doch etwas zu lang erscheint möchte ich mir eine 80/85er holen.

Was empfehlt ihr / habt Erfahrungen?

Zur Auswahl scheinen ja eh nur die Skarebs (Elite, Platinum) oder die Marzocchi Marathon SL zu stehen, oder?

Danke,

Eleven


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo.
Du hast auch die Möglichkeit die Gabel tiefer zu legen,siehe:
http://www.directshopper.de/marzocchi-reduzierkit-105-85-mm-03_search_p

Annsonsten gibts die Skarebs ganz günstig bei ebay, siehe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100533&item=7170154519&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

ich fahr die Skareb mit 100mm und bin sehr zufrieden. Kein nerviges Spv sonder nur druck/ zugstufe und den luftdruck anpassen basta! wenn es zuviel wippt einfach den lockout umlegen. funktioniert wunderbar.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eleven (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jendo,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Die Elite (besser passend mit der Farbe) gibt es aber nicht mit dem Lockout, oder?

Das Reduzierset ist ja fast unverschämt teuer.

Danke,

Eleven


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2005)

...die Elite scheint wirklich kein Lockout zuhaben.
Vielleicht findest du ja noch irgendwo ne Auktion wo es ne gute gebraucht gibt.
Gruß Jendo


----------



## daif (16. Juli 2005)

wieso ne streichholzgabel a la skareb?
nimm doch ne reba team mit u-turn und pop-loc...


----------



## dastin7 (18. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab die marathon sl drin und bin super zufrieden. Ansonsten hat fox auch noch eine ziemlich geile 80er Gabel im Angebot.


----------



## le duy nhut (18. Juli 2005)

Manitou Skareb 80mm Super oder Platinum

Mantiou R 7 80mm

Fox F 80X oder Fox F 80 RLT

Marzocchi Marathon Race hier im Angebot  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B....html?XTCsid=6308c6cf30f4ba65e97102ec41cc78bd

Rock Shox Reba 80mm


----------



## Eleven (19. Juli 2005)

Danke an alle für die Infos.

Dann werd ich mal schauen welche mir am Besten zum weiß-blauen Rahmen pass   

Danke,

Eleven


----------



## daif (20. Juli 2005)

farblich sicher die weisse marathon race
aber ich würd wenns meins wäre glaub trotzdem ne reba team u-turn nehmen, denn beim fully immer 80mm...ich finde die möglichkeit bei der reba auf bis zu 105 (115) mm zu erhöhen nicht schlecht, gerade wenns mal gröber wird

finds komisch dass dir die 105er "zu lang" vorkommt..
wie gesagt, bei der reba kannst auf 85mm fahren und wenn du doch mal mehr haben willst erhöhen..

falls du definitiv immer nur 80-85mm brauchst ist die marathon race schon ne geile gabel, hat n kumpel von mir, die ist halt "sportlich straff"


----------



## Eleven (21. Juli 2005)

Ich schätze es ist das sportlich straffe was ich suche   
Fürs gröbere Gelände gibt es ja dann den Freerider.

Hab mich jetzt für eine Marzocchi Marathon entschieden - die weiße Gabel harmoniert einfach phantastisch mit dem weiß-blauen Rahmen.

Verbaut ihr bei 80er Gabeln zur Sicherheit noch Spacer oder gleich den Cut nach dem Vorbau?

Danke,

Eleven


----------



## lagosirio (22. Juli 2005)

Eine interessante Alternative zur Skareb ist die Black Super 80 SPV. Ist kaum schwerer aber steifer. Ich bin da sehr zufrieden mit. Ist aber nicht überall zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (22. Juli 2005)

HiHi,

ne straffe Gabel passt schón sehr gut zum LSD! Zumal, wenn man nicht ständig in den Bergen an diesen micro Reglern fummeln möchte.
Meine Forke kennt leider nur straff (magura), das passt nicht immer bei ner tour. Dafür kann man jederzeit in jeder Situation ohne irgend einen Schalter umzulegen fahren!
Ich schiele allerdings immer etwas auf die Soften&Straffen FOX, wenn's die doch nur in ner schönen Farbe gäbe   

M.M. sind 80mm optimal für das LSD!
Und was das kürzen des Schafts angeht, Zeit lassen, und Spacer rein. Viel Arbeit ist das mit dem Rohr kürzen nämlich nicht. Zumal, dann hast Du noch Spiel um nen anderen Vorbau oder Lenker zu probieren!! Forken mit zu kurzem Schaft kannst Du gut bei ebay bekommen.

Greets!


----------

